# S-WORKS MTB Shoe? Sidi Dominator 5?



## norope (Nov 9, 2009)

I like the fit of the S-works mtb shoes but am not sure about the BOA system. I picked up a pair for $225 this weekend and am on the fence about keeping them. I would like to try to Dominators but there are no shops locally that carry them. I have a wide foot...

Thoughts, impressions, experiences with the s-works shoe and/or the Dominator 5?

Thanks!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

My foot isn't wide, but not narrow either.

I couldn't find the S-works to try on, but did try on the Mavic Fury, Sidi Dominator and Shimano M240. I went with the Shimano due to the slightly larger footbed.

Of course you could get the Domniator or M240 in a wide which may be best for you.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I rode a pair of Dom 5 for about 6 years. Slipper like fit. I have two pair of Specialized. They are wider in the toe box. 

I find that there is more heel lift in the specialized shoes that have the BOA, and if you have wide feet, the regular Dom 5 will be more snug than the S-works.

When I look at any Specialized shoe, it seems clear that it is made in China. The quality of Sidi is so much better. The S-works do come with better footbeds, however; the Sidi's are paper thin.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had the same pair of Sidi Dom5 in Mega for almost 5 years. Before that I had 3 pairs of Specialized comps. Each of the Specialized had either the cleat tear out of the sole or the sole came off of the bottom of the shoe. The Sidi's fit like a glove and I'll get another pair whenever these give up the ghost. 

Good luck


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

A lot of people like the dominators, but I find them incredibly uncomfortable (their motorcycle boots fit me well however). Make sure if you try them that you can return them if you don't like them.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

My sidi's have been going strong for about 5 years...really impressed with the quality


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

*Funny you should mention this...*

I was just trying on Specialized Comps Wide and Sidi Dominator 5 Megas today. I have been riding the Sidis for about 12 years (two different pairs no real reason to change other than the fact that I have to believe have impacted the stiffness over time and the soles are wearing). I am a 12 4E. Both were a little too narrow for me with the insoles in but I use a 3/4 orthotic and remove the stock insole anyway. I usually use a shoe stretcher to pick up a little more width. I would agree that the Sidis felt more supple and comfortable than the Specialized, but these were not the S works shoes, since the S works are way to narrow for me. I will probably go with another pair of Dominator Megas. The insoles of both shoes were more comperable than in the past when the Sidi liners were like paper. The Specialized were $275 and the Sidis $250. Hope that helps.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

are you hesitant on the functionality of the boa system? never had it on mtb shoes but anything ive used with it it has worked great.


----------



## getbusyliving (Mar 9, 2007)

DavidR1 said:


> My foot isn't wide, but not narrow either.
> 
> I couldn't find the S-works to try on, but did try on the Mavic Fury, Sidi Dominator and Shimano M240. I went with the Shimano due to the slightly larger footbed.
> 
> Of course you could get the Domniator or M240 in a wide which may be best for you.


DavidR---How long have you been riding the Shimano M240s, and do you like them?

My Sidi Dominator 5s are dead, and while they are durable and light, they run a bit narrow (but not narrow enough for me to go to the wide version), and the sole is very hard---which sucks if you have to do any hike-a-biking over wet rocks. I've owned Shimano shoes before, and they were more comfortable, better sole traction, but durability was poor on top and bottom.

Wondering how the 240's hold up...


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

I own 3 pairs of Sidi. Not sure I need to try on anything else.


----------



## HatePavement (Apr 5, 2011)

BOA works great.


----------



## terrainxmtn (Apr 10, 2008)

It comes down to fit for me. i ride sidis on the road and sidi dragon carbons for the mountain. Super comfortable and durable enough. custom foot bed on both and they are good to go.


----------

